
My curated content shortlist for leaders - rea-and
https://www.linkedin.com/posts/activity-6680348783143919616-2qGj
======
livealife
You should probably add this to your list,

"Building Secure and Reliable Systems - Best Practices for Designing,
Implementing, and Maintaining Systems" by Heather Adkins, Betsy Beyer, Paul
Blankinship, Piotr Lewandowski, Ana Oprea, and Adam Stubblefield. One of must
read books for young SRE's

